# Confused about Push Email on the iPhone



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

One of my biggest complaints about the first iPhone was that it didn't have Push Email. With my last 5 phones being BlackBerrys, I'm really used to getting my E-mails RIGHT when they come. 

But I'm confused with this on the iPhone.

I don't think I will be getting Mobile Me. Does that mean I can't get push email?

Also, I have never used Microsoft Exchange. I do not know what it is. I will not be using my iPhone 3G for corporate purposes, it's just a personal cell phone. Does this mean I can't get Push Email? If I still can use Exchange, can someone please explain to me how this works, in simple terms, keeping in mind that I have never used it before?  

Thanks!


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

uPhone said:


> One of my biggest complaints about the first iPhone was that it didn't have Push Email. With my last 5 phones being BlackBerrys, I'm really used to getting my E-mails RIGHT when they come.
> 
> But I'm confused with this on the iPhone.
> 
> ...


You need to have a service to Push the email.

Basically, when you get a new email, the EXchange server sends a text message to your phone telling you that you need to sync with the Exchange server. The phone then initiates a sync and downloads new mail.

Yahoo has a free push service for iPhone.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

You will need MobileMe or yahoo and I think Gmail for Push E-mail. When they talk about MS Exchange push services this is in relation to enterprise and corporate accounts. Bottom line, you will only get push e-mail if you have MobileMe, Yahoo or possibly Gmail.... or you're provided service through your work under the enterprise plans.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks guys. Well, MobileMe has a 3 month free trial, right? I guess I'll try that and see how I like it. Although if they want to compete with the BlackBerry it should be free.....


----------



## boxcarracer (Jun 30, 2008)

they dont need to compete with blackberry's but at that point..youve already bought the iphone and the competition is over


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

May I ask why you need push email? I've never met anyone who actually needed it; they just thought it was cool and made them feel important.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

hayesk said:


> May I ask why you need push email? I've never met anyone who actually needed it; they just thought it was cool and made them feel important.


Ditto: I spend a fair amount of my day AVOIDING email


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

hayesk said:


> May I ask why you need push email? I've never met anyone who actually needed it; they just thought it was cool and made them feel important.



I just dont like having to guess when I have E-mail like you have to do on the iPhone (i.e. tap the mail button, wait for it to check, then download). It's the difference between constantly checking to see if you have E-mail and leaving your phone in your pocket while it will automatically tell you when you have a new E-mail. When you're waiting for an important E-mail, it gets kind of annoying.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

uPhone said:


> I just dont like having to guess when I have E-mail like you have to do on the iPhone (i.e. tap the mail button, wait for it to check, then download). It's the difference between constantly checking to see if you have E-mail and leaving your phone in your pocket while it will automatically tell you when you have a new E-mail. When you're waiting for an important E-mail, it gets kind of annoying.


You can set the iphone to check every XX amount of mins for new mail. 

also another thing to consider..at nighttime when you sleep, you dont get woken up by incoming emails, youd have to turn email push off I guess?


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Why should it be free? Blackberry server is big $$ to license. I am hoping that Snow Leopard Server will include this so if you have your own email hosting with that then you can get the push stuff as well. The part that makes it good for a mobile device is that it should increase your battery life. If you have your phone set to check every 15 mins then if it's like mine, the battery will be about 1/2 used in a day. With push email you aren't constantly powering up the wifi or cellular transceiver when there's no email.


----------

